# Keg Carbonation Chart 0'c-30'c



## MattyG (19/2/06)

My Dad found this chart on the net somewhere. Easy carbonation and impossible to over carbonate once you know how many ltrs of co2 you want per ltr of beer.


The chart's probably self explanitary for alot of ppl, but I'll try and explain it anyway.

I carbonate it straight from the fermenter so I know what temp it is at.
eg. Brew is on 10'C and I want a saturation rate of 2.9 ltrs co2 per ltr of beer.

Follow 10'C line on right of chart across to the left until it hits the 2.9 diagonal line. Once you hit this line shoot straight up and you can see that you need to set your regulator at about 22 psi. Now you just simply shake or tip your keg until you cant hear any more co2 being absorbed, turn off gas, put in fridge to chill or store to mature and your done! The beauty of this mothod is that you can carbonate at any temp and if you know what saturation rate you want, it's impossible to over carbonate because the beer simply wont accept any more co2, and it's dead easy! :beer: 

View attachment Gas_temp_pressure_chart.pdf


----------



## Ross (19/2/06)

This chart from http://brewiki.org/ is probably easier to understand

http://www.metrak.com/homebrew/co2.html

edit: Changed to weblink as the document was corrupted.

cheers Ross...


----------



## big d (19/2/06)

the colours on the brewiki chart made my eyes water.i prefer matty,s chart.

cheers
big d


----------



## MattyG (19/2/06)

Of all the posts and questions about problems with carbonating kegs, I've never seen a chart posted or even heard anyone mention a chart to make it easier.

Hate to disagree with you ross, but I reckon big d is right, your chart is hard for me to look at or understand, the one I've got seems a lot easier to me but each to their own.


----------



## Thunderlips (19/2/06)

Do both the charts give the same results, or are they even supposed to?
I get two different figures. Maybe I'm reading them wrong.
With the chart in Ross's link, for "American Lagers and Ale" at 2.8 and 10c I get 145kpa.
With the chart in Matty's link I get around 210kpa.


----------



## Ross (19/2/06)

MattyG said:


> Of all the posts and questions about problems with carbonating kegs, I've never seen a chart posted or even heard anyone mention a chart to make it easier.
> 
> Hate to disagree with you ross, but I reckon big d is right, your chart is hard for me to look at or understand, the one I've got seems a lot easier to me but each to their own.
> [post="109680"][/post]​



A quick search of "carbonation chart" brings up these 2 additional charts as well - plenty of threads & links on this subject.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...onation%20chart

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...onation%20chart

Wasn't looking for a debate, as you say, each to their own - but someone new to kegging would probably like the information on how much CO2 for the style they are trying to carbonate...

++++

& welcome to the site Matty, always good to see new faces :beer: 


Cheers Ross...


----------



## Ross (19/2/06)

Thunderlips said:


> Do both the charts give the same results, or are they even supposed to?
> I get two different figures. Maybe I'm reading them wrong.
> With the chart in Ross's link, for "American Lagers and Ale" at 2.8 and 10c I get 145kpa.
> With the chart in Matty's link I get around 210kpa.
> [post="109683"][/post]​



Thunderlips,

Matty's chart is in psi - 21 psi on Matty's chart = approx 145 kpa

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (19/2/06)

2 cents

I like wortgames reckoner in post 5 of Ross's second link... I stuck it to me fridge


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/2/06)

Thanks Matty, I saved it almost as soon as it loaded  

PZ.


----------



## Thunderlips (20/2/06)

Ross said:


> Matty's chart is in psi - 21 psi on Matty's chart = approx 145 kpa
> [post="109688"][/post]​


Aha!
Thanks Ross.


----------

